# Any Larger than Large Scale folks here?



## gwerhart0800 (Jan 31, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I was wondering how many Large Scale Live Steamers also run larger scale stuff. Beyond what I do in 1:20.3 scale live steam, I am also a member of the Colorado Live Steamers and Rocky Mountain Rails clubs. Both of these clubs have 7 1/2" and 4 3/4" gauge tracks. I have an RMI 25t 0-4-0 battery switcher and I am working on a Maxitrak Lil'Jo kit that was configured as a 2-6-0 tender engine. I am hoping to have it in steam this spring. For me, the G scale steam has been a "gateway drug" type thing.

I also own an 1891 Groton traction engine ... 

George Erhart
http://www.grotonengine.com


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Me... 2.5" scale Allen Chloe (saddle tank), RMI 0-4-0 'diesel' switcher, 1.5" scale Little Engines "Crab", all 7.5" gauge, plus cars. O.S. Koppel 0-4-0T and cars, @1.5" scale narrow gauge for 4.75" ga., 3/4" English style 0-4-0T "Annie".

I started big and worked down small. For me, smaller scales were more of an after thought, but were attractive because they offer a number of choices, and are extremely convenient when I want a 'taste' after work.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the board George, 

I'm in your shoes. G scale is what I can run at home, but I have aspirations on 2 1/2" scale some day. I have no current projects in that scale but I'm working up to it. There are several other guys here that run the big stuff, as well as some really good build threads about it: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/125380/afv/topic/afpg/7/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/76345/afv/topic/afpg/6/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/93546/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'm pretty much in the same boat as Ray above. Started out large and worked my way down small. 


Bought a Gene AllenTen-wheeler in 1980, as a kit. My building buddy bought another Allen Ten-wheeler the same day. A year later, my building buddy felt he couldn't wait to get his 4-6-0 finished, so he bought an Allen Mogul finished...ready to run.
Running the mogul at Seymour Johnson's estate in Montecito, Ca. (My avatar to the left).









In the next few years, I started adding rolling stock.




























In the 1990's, we got involved in a project to build 28 Baldwin Electrics. My very young son and I at LALS track with our electric.










Our latest project, a 3 3/4" per foot Porter.










I actually got into LS "G" in the middle 1980's. Bigtime addicted to ALL scales......1/3 scale, 1/8th scale AND of course 1/20.3 Fn3 Colorado NG.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a member of Golden Gate Live Steamers and I'm currently building a "Baldwin-ized" RRSCo CP-173 4-4-0... 1-1/2" scale, 7-1/2" gauge. Pretty much all major construction is done - just fun details left now.


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got a d&rgw #50 in 2 1/2" scale I built several years ago, a few ore cars, and d&rgw #0505 crummy 


Kitsap live steamers. Train mountain. And up in British Columbia.


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, this is a 12"/1' model some chums and I knocked up, does it count?


















Hugh


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hugh, that counts in my book. 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have run 24 inch gauge live steam and 15 inch gauge gasoline amusement trains, but regrettably the closest I get to larger than large scale now is serving as a car host for the Roanoke Chapter NRHS fall excursions. 

With a little bit of persistance, I may start to singe my fingertips sometime later this year, however. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

I started out like many here in the larger gauges, only getting into #1 gauge to to moving north and having to deal with the break of gauge (7.25" vs. 7.5" gauge). Started off with a gasoline powered 3-3/4" scale forney then moved on to a Little Engines American. As of this time, though, I don't even want to stop and think about the roster of equipment here...


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

My dad got into 7.5" gauge long before I ever got us both into 45mm live steam.

We have a scratch built 7.5" gauge 1.5" scale electric box cab:









7.5" gauge, 1.5" scale gas hydraulic PRR FA:










And a 7.5" gauge 2.5" scale 4-6-0 currently under construction. It should run early this year if everything goes well:














As for rolling stock, 3 1.5" scale gondola cars, 1 1.5" scale box car, 1 1.5" scale caboose, 2 2.5" scale drop center riding cars, 2 2.5" scale flat cars, 1 2.5" scale box car, and 1 2.5" scale caboose.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

EDH owns quite a number of larger scale models. Our pride is the 4 3/4" original Harris Mich Cal Shay:




Individually we have a 7 1/2" Falk, an Americanized 3 1/2" Krauss (see thread by Eric), a 4 3/4" Hunslet, a 4 3/4" free lance vertical boilered tram loco, an electric steeple cab, a Plymouth bash (see also Eric's thread) and a Heisler (currently being converted to NG). All of these in 4 3/4".

Regards


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I didn't build it, but this is what I was running last night:









Does that count? It's definitely large scale, but unfortunately not live steam. I'de run one of those as well, but don't have a photo handy.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We just inherited a LS in 71/2 gage that needs to be partially assembled. My brother knows very little about LS but is well into the diesel side as we have several of those. Being that I'm not to close to him it's hard to see what needs to be done to get the loco up and running. Hopeing to make the trip this spring and see what we need to do to get it up and running. I know I'm excited about it as I'm into my G LS and sure enjoy running these. Later RJD


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont run it yet but I have been working on 2'=24" scale trains at the WW&F railway museum in Alna Maine. here my son and I have just primed the drivers for WW&F #9 which is being restored. #10 waits for warmer weather in the background.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

both coal burners, i recently picked up a 1" scale Pacific that might see some run time at LALS this spring, and also working on getting a Jim Kreider design NKP Berkshire hopefully completed by this coming fall and will be home based at Riverside.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 11 Feb 2013 04:39 AM 
both coal burners, i recently picked up a 1" scale Pacific that might see some run time at LALS this spring, and also working on getting a Jim Kreider design NKP Berkshire hopefully completed by this coming fall and will be home based at Riverside. I look forward to seeing your 1" Pacific running at the Club this spring.

Jim Kreider makes a nice looking Berk. So it will be "homebased" at Riverside huh? Ah, one of the few STEAM ONLY ALLOWED clubs around.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*The "OHAMA R-1" Ten wheeler below was completed (SCRAP BUILT) in late 1972 & still runs fine today, this is 4 3/4" gauge. Propane fired.*









*The Verticle boiler was built from scraps in 1976 This is 4 3/4" or 7 1/2" gauge. Coal fired. Just had it's Million mile inspection.*










*This American was built in 1977 in 7 1/2" gauge & coal fired. Only castings used were drivers & cylinders.*









*Acquired this in 2012 & modified it a bit.*










*Am now working on a 2 1/2" scale X 4 3/4" gauge Freelance DeWinton, will be coal fired. Got the cast iron wheels off of ebay & the rest is being built with scrap I had laying around. Built up "COLD ROLLED STEEL" cylinders like the yellow one above.
. Should be ready to steam in 2 months.







* 

*Later, Sta-pure (BUILD TRAINS)*


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Eric: 

Can you post anymore photos of WW&F #9 ? 
Bachmann should at least try some freelance two foot gauge models using their new little hauler boiler. 
I think it is either S scale or O scale track to represent two foot gauge. 
Their J&S coaches should be able to incorrectly pass for a two foot gauge coach if Lee Riley did not want to invest in a two foot narrow gauge coach mold. 

A little hauler WW&F #9 look alike using gauge one track would also be great. 

What seasons is the WW&F RR open to tourists? 
Cost of the train ride? 

Norman


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Norman--- 
Here she is before restoration:









here is the new boiler resting on the new frame.









the WW&F railway runs steam every weekend over the summer plus specials and runs diesel weekends most of the year (if needed) go to wwfry.org for more information. Tickets are very reasonable, you can afford to take the whole clan ... twice if you want!

there are many opportunities to build models of the Portland Company Forneys...depending on if you are into live steam or not and depending on the level of fidelity to the prototype you are looking for. Bachmann has a very nice looking Baldwin Maine two footer in 1:20.3, I imagine the "little Hauler" would make a reasonable starting point for a kit bash too. I have used a Ruby live steam and scratch built one live steam in 1:20.3 scale...one day i will do one in 1:13.7 scale true scale on gauge one track!


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 11 Feb 2013 12:33 PM 

I look forward to seeing your 1" Pacific running at the Club this spring.
Jim Kreider makes a nice looking Berk. So it will be "homebased" at Riverside huh? Ah, one of the few STEAM ONLY ALLOWED clubs around.









i have mixed feelings about the RLS Steam Only policy, but i do understand the situation with clubs like this having a single track mainline. i certainly also enjoy the varied operations of the LALS and the smaller scales. i sure wish someone would revive the 1" scale diesel molds (Decho?) that haven't been available in years. though i've always been a die-hard steam lover, i do enjoy seeing some of those beautiful diesels (and prototype electric locomotive models) run, too.

if Jim finally gets through a Berkshire build without selling it off (i believe the current one he is working on is #8 and last i heard he's keeping this one!), Riverside will shortly be home to three of his Lima superpower Berkshires, though i'll be the only one sticking to the prototype coal operation. it's hard to find all the way out here, but i just love the coal vs fuel oil fragrance so to me it's worth the logistics hassle.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Eric: 

Thank you for posting the WW&F #9 photos. 

I think Bachmann should use this and the Disneyland ( 3 ft gauge ) as inspiration for their little hauler line of locos. 

I am thinking that the present straight boilered little hauler loco would be a good start for a Dusneyland Ward Kimball loco. 

I have viewed the various WW&F You Tube videos over and over again. Even more exciting than riding the live steam loco around DisneyWorld. 


Norman


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have an antique battery driven locomotive that looks like a wooden fruit box you sit on. Apparently made in the 1930s. It is sprung in the side frames and has an old sheep shearing reduction box, chain driven. It is gauged unusually at 6 inches. I don't know what to do with it. Perhaps I should make a short oval track for kids to blast around the garden!


----------

